# Tamron Announcement: SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14642"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14642">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Tamron announces the development of a revolutionary new 150-600mm Ultra-Telephoto Zoom Lens for full-frame and APS-C format DSLR cameras</strong></p>

<p><strong></strong>November 7, 2013, Saitama, Japan – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, has announced the development of an innovative ultra-telephoto zoom lens with a focal length range of 150mm to 600mm for full-frame and APS-C format DSLR cameras. The lens sample will be on display in showcase at the Tamron booth at the Salon de la Photo 2013 which will be held from November 7 to 11 in Paris, France.</p>
<p>Tamron’s previously announced 200-500mm (Model A08), still currently available, is a popular, compact, easy-to-use ultra-telephoto zoom lens, but customers have shown great interest in having a lens that provide an even greater focal length range.</p>
<p>This all-new ultra-telephoto zoom lens features VC ( Vibration Compensation)*² image stabilization, speedy, precise USD ( Ultrasonic Silent Drive)*³, state-of-the-art eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating*1, which significantly reduces the unwanted light reflections that cause flare and ghosting, and, in addition a sophisticated and stylish new external finish.</p>
<p>Its 4x ultra-telephoto zoom capabilities, with a focal length range from 150mm to 600mm, enhance the creative potential of telephoto photography, a captivating feature for all photographers, particularly nature, wildlife, and sports shooters.</p>
<p>SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011)</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<p>4x ultra-telephoto zoom lens with a focal length range of 150mm to 600mm</p>
<p>The focal length range of this lens was extended by 50mm on the wide-angle side and 100mm on the telephoto side compared to the existing model (Model A08), making it possible to take even more striking photographs of birds, wildlife, sports, and other distant subjects. Mounted on APS-C DSLR cameras, it has a stunning equivalent focal length range of 233mm to 930mm, almost to 1000mm.</p>
<p>World class image quality</p>
<p>Employing 20 elements in 13 groups and boasting an advanced optical design, it delivers a superior balance of resolution and contrast for sharp, clear images. The front group contains three LD ( Low Dispersion) glass elements (two in the first group, one in the third) for enhanced optical correction effectiveness, enabling the lens to thoroughly compensate for on-axis aberrations at the telephoto end. The lens also adopts eBAND Coating*¹, developed from state-of-the-art coating technologies, and conventional BBAR(Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating to greatly suppress ghosting and flare even when shooting under adverse lighting conditions.</p>
<p>Achieves a 600mm focal length in a compact easy-to-handle package</p>
<p>Ingenious optical design features minimize the movement of lens groups within the lens when zooming. This reduces the amount of barrel extension needed to cover the complete focusing range, making the entire lens more compact.</p>
<p>Beautiful background blur effects</p>
<p>Adopting a 9 blade circular diaphragm enables users to create beautiful background blur effects (bokeh), which provide even greater potential for creative expression. This circular diaphragm retains a nearly circular shape even at two stops down from its maximum aperture.</p>
<p>VC ( Vibration Compensation)*² mechanism creates greater opportunities for sharper handheld photography.</p>
<p>Tamron’s proprietary VC ( Vibration Compensation) image stabilization system uses a three-coil system, delivering significantly sharper images and creating greater opportunities for handheld ultra-telephoto photography.</p>
<p>Comfortable autofocus</p>
<p>Tamron’s new SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD features a USD ( Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ultrasonic motor drive*³ for swift and accurate AF response, it delivers high torque, very fast response times, and very low noise. The full-time manual focus mechanism allows users to make fine manual focus adjustments at any time even when AF is engaged.</p>
<p>New elegant, high-class external finish</p>
<p>Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning full-frame DSLR users.</p>
<p>Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings and an attractive and stylish tungsten silver name-brand ring, this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</p>
<p>Easy-to-use tripod mount</p>
<p>The tripod mount has been completely redesigned to provide superior stability, durability, ease of use, and portability.</p>
<p>Comes with “SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron”, RAW image development processing software for Tamron’s SP lenses</p>
<p>The SILKYPIX Developer Studio software can develop high-quality images from RAW data, incorporating adjustments that can express the personal style and taste of the photographer. These include white balance, color, sharpness, and the tonal curves recorded by digital cameras.</p>
<p>The SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron provides a range of functions, in addition to the basic adjustment capabilities, such as correcting aberrations (chromatic aberrations of magnification, distortion, peripheral light fall-off), based on the optical data. Used in tandem with Tamron’s SP series lenses – renowned for their high-depiction capability – this advanced technology efficiently produces images that meet photographers’ most exacting demands.</p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow.. this lens has real potential! 600mm, VC and USD.

Looking forward to seeing what it's like in the field... optics, and IQ!

Exciting future....

PJ


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 7, 2013)

As I stated before in the rumors thread:

Here is Tamrons official development announcement:
http://www.tamron.com/en/news/2013/1107.html

You can also find specs there. 

Pretty impressing IMHO is the weight of only 1951g (68.8 oz). 
I hope, the mechanical construction will not suffer too much from this.

Let's wait for the official release and the first pictures and reviews.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 7, 2013)

Pretty cool but a dark drainpipe nevertheless... ???


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 7, 2013)

600mm, huh? I wonder how close it will get to that in real life.

Lee Jay


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 7, 2013)

Lee Jay said:


> 600mm, huh? I wonder how close it will get to that in real life.
> 
> Lee Jay



That is a good point. My guess will be about 570mm. I'm interested in seeing the price on this baby. I don't do a lot of super tele distance shooting, so if this can be had for a reasonable ($2000 dollar) range, I might go for it. Fortunately for me, I'll probably get a chance to use and review it from Tamron before I have to make a decision.


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 7, 2013)

Lee Jay said:


> 600mm, huh? I wonder how close it will get to that in real life.
> 
> Lee Jay



The patent says 582 at f/6.45. So no closer than that 

Also this pic shows that it does have a focus limiter switch. Top switch says "Full" and then two more settings.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 7, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > 600mm, huh? I wonder how close it will get to that in real life.
> ...



I saw that on another thread from the patent. 582 isn't terrible, to be honest. I would expect a Canon zoom to be about 590, so this I can live with.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Fortunately for me, I'll probably get a chance to use and review it from Tamron before I have to make a decision.



Fortunate for us too! You're a good reviewer, Dustin.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...


600mm at F6.3 gives a 95mm front element, the filter has to be larger than the element and more real estate is needed for IS so the specs have to be fudged a bit.....

582mm at F6.45 gives a 90.2mm front element... since they are using a 95 mm filter, this is a reasonable number...

For me, the big question is how well autofocus will work, particularly since most Canon's have an F5.6 AF limit.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> For me, the big question is how well autofocus will work, particularly since most Canon's have an F5.6 AF limit.....



All of the 3rd party f/6.3 'spoof' the camera into thinking they're at f/5.6, so AF works fine. Well, I guess I should say Af works as well as possible, given that most 3rd party lenses aren't known for having good AF performance. 

For me, the optics are the big question. I know 'world class image quality' is going to fall short of my Canon 600/4L IS II, but how far short? If the IQ is decent (Tamron did a good job with the 24-70/2.8 VC), the AF doesn't suck, and the lens is priced decently, this will be a big benefit to many telephoto shooters.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the big question is how well autofocus will work, particularly since most Canon's have an F5.6 AF limit.....
> ...



I agree. If the optics are "good enough", I might be tempted to forsake a canon 100-400 for the extra reach and put up with the loss of a third of a stop in poor light and jack up the ISO if needed. Circa 200mm extra on safari could prove very useful.

Interesting, especially if they have done a good job.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 7, 2013)

Since I could never, ever afford a 500 or 600 prime, this would be great for me if the optics were sharp enough. But I am very dubious that a lens with that long of a zoom range could be very sharp. What I would really like to see is for Sigma to produce a new version of their discontinued 500 f/7.2 lens. Although I never used one, it was very inexpensive and I am sure they could make it very sharp as a fixed lens. With the excellent high ISO of today's cameras and the inherently shallow depth of field at 500mm, not all of us need an f/4. (Plus the size is much more manageable).


----------



## Jemlnlx (Nov 7, 2013)

Any guesses on pricing? Their current 200-500 is $950 and thats without VC and their 70-200 2.8 w/ VC is $1500.


----------



## candc (Nov 7, 2013)

The best part is the "high class finish" and it comes with "silkypix", now that sounds like some smooth action baby!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the big question is how well autofocus will work, particularly since most Canon's have an F5.6 AF limit.....
> ...



I am expecting the optics to pale in comparison to Canon's more recent lenses, particularly the prime lenses.

Given the same vintage, primes beat zooms... you don't have to design for a range of focal length, you optimize for just one length.... and a lack of moving parts to zoom the lens means lighter and (hopefully) more robust.. I would love to see a Canon 400F5.6 for those who want reach and quality at an affordable price and still have a portable lens.

My experience with "longer yet affordable lenses" is:
Sigma 50-500... the worst of a bad breed
Tamron 200-500... almost as bad
Sigma 150-500.... better, but still not sharp
Canon 100-400... better, but lots of copy variation.
Sigma 120-400... best of the zooms, but BARELY ahead of the very outdated Canon 100-400
Canon 400F5.6... beats them all, but it is a 20 year old design with no IS

and interestingly enough, the 70-200 with teleconverter outresolves the works of them.....

All that said, Tamron might surprise me. Anyone remember thier 90mm macro lens from the adapt-all mount system? That was a classic lens that could compete with the best of them... perhaps they can do that again, but I doubt it, particularly on a big lens with no flourite elements...


----------



## traveller (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For me, the optics are the big question. I know 'world class image quality' is going to fall short of my Canon 600/4L IS II, but how far short? If the IQ is decent (Tamron did a good job with the 24-70/2.8 VC), the AF doesn't suck, and the lens is priced decently, this will be a big benefit to many telephoto shooters.



Isn't that the big question... Will this be Sigma 150-500mm territory, or something better -and if so: how much money? 

There also seems to be a problem with third party lenses autofocusing on Canon bodies in particular, the otherwise very good value for money Tamron 70-300mm VC USD gets the thumbs down from Brian Carnathan (http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-300mm-f-4-5.6-Di-VC-Lens-Review.aspx - for those that haven't already read it). I had their 70-200mm f/2.9 Di (not the new VC USD lens), until I traded it in for the Canon 70-200 f/2.8L (non-IS). I am still convinced that the Tamron was slightly sharper wide open across most of the focal length range, when the shot was in focus! 

The lens doesn't look like it's aimed at the Canikon 200-400mm f/4 league, so I'm assuming it's another xxx-400mm f/4.5-5.6 lens dressed up as 600mm at the long end. In that case, it'll be a pretty steep downhill curve after 400mm to keep the size/weight reasonable. I think I'd rather wait and see what the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM successor will look like, assuming Canon are planning to release it some time in the next decade!


----------



## vlim (Nov 7, 2013)

let's see the price and the first samples. It looks like an inner zoom, isn't it ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sure that we will have a ton of reviewers who base their review on a development announcement. Why a Development Announcement? Its likely that they have wind of some competiting products and want potential buyers to wait for a year or more.

As far as focal length, almost all lenses fall short of the rounded off focal length number (no one rounds down, only up). That 95mm filter diameter may be a sign that some corners were cut, it should be over 100mm for a 600mm f/6.3. I'll wait for actual test reviews to see if it is a issue.


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Your experiences are way out of the choir, since the Bigma is widely considered the best of Sigma affordable telezooms, with the 120-400 being the worst (and not by chance the cheapest). The recent Tamron 70-200/2.8 VC USD also got good reviews.

It's obvious that this lens will not compete with 600mm primes costing 4 or 5 times as much, although I'm sure the web will be full of Captain Obvious who will lament their indignated dissatisfaction about that. If performance is solid and the price doesn't go too far north of 2000 (which is twice the price of the current version), this lens will open up a world of possibilities to many people.

It's likely aimed at competing with brandname 100-400's and will likely trade some IQ with the longer range and lower price.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 7, 2013)

Jemlnlx said:


> Any guesses on pricing? Their current 200-500 is $950 and thats without VC and their 70-200 2.8 w/ VC is $1500.


Well, the retail price of the 200-500 at launch was $1999; obviously its come way down off that price and its street price is half that. And the Sigma 50-500 with similar apertures is $1700ish retail. So, it's hard to say.

The amount of extra glass compared to the 200-500, and their new warranty/repair policy would lead me to think you're looking at $2500-3000 easy. But, to be competitive with other 3rd party super tele-zooms, it'd have to either be $2000ish, or nearly as sharp as primes.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > 600mm, huh? I wonder how close it will get to that in real life.
> ...



Agreed. At least right now, I don't really use super-tele all that much, so if this has reasonably good IQ and under $2k, I'll almost certainly be picking up a copy. 

After my 70-200 f/2.8 IS v2. And probably the 24-70v2. And Canon doesn't come out with a great 100-400 that isn't too pricey. So...I until I win the lotto or save up after buying the other 2 lenses, I've got plenty of time for this to come out and get reviewed


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.tamron.com/en/news/2013/1107.html

This 150-600mm looks a very interesting package if it can deliver the goods. It's f/5-6.3, relatively lightweight at 1951g and short at 257.8 mm. Compare that with the 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III at 600mm, which comes in at 2675g and 300mm at f/5.6. If it is sharp, reliable focussing etc it will make a great safari and nature lens. Can't wait to see the MTFs and sample images.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> My experience with "longer yet affordable lenses" is:
> Sigma 50-500... the worst of a bad breed
> Tamron 200-500... almost as bad
> Sigma 150-500.... better, but still not sharp
> ...



Don
Maybe you have been unlucky with with your 100-400mm. My copy is as good as my former 400mm f/5.6 (or was I unlucky with my copy of the 400 - but the Canon MTFs, slrgear and photozone show them to be similar). There are several reports, including from Neuro, that the 100-400 is at least on a par with the 70-200 + 2xTC, though he is reviewing that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

AlanF said:


> There are several reports, including from Neuro, that the 100-400 is at least on a par with the 70-200 + 2xTC, though he is reviewing that.



Actually, I'm confident that (for my copies, at least) the 100-400L @ 400mm is _very_ slightly better than the 70-200/2.8L IS II + 2xIII in lab-type testing, and the two are not really distinguishable in real-world shots.

What I'm trying to determine now is more of a physical/handling comparison - the 100-400L is a very convenient package in terms of size and operability, and I know the 70-200 II + 2x is les so, but I need to carry the combo around for a few trips to determine how much less, and if I can live with it. If so, I expect I'll sell the 100-400L.


----------



## Surfwooder (Nov 7, 2013)

*New Tamron 150-500, Tamron 150-600*

I have been keeping up with this new lens, and see the new model will have V.C. (IS) and a faster, quieter focus motor. These are the things we have been looking for in the new zooms. Has anyone have a handle on what the pricing will be like? I'm thinking it will be more than the old SP 200-500, (under $1000) but less than $1800.00 hopefully.


----------



## acafinecon (Nov 7, 2013)

IF I were the designer I'd do a 200-600 F4-5.6 ( I hate the 6.3 and do not need 150mm b/c of my 70-200mm II L that beats anything in the world).

What you think?


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

According to the Polish Canon forum the price is expected to be around $1500.

I wish the focus limiter had a short range option


----------



## traveller (Nov 7, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> According to the Polish Canon forum the price is expected to be around $1500.
> 
> I wish the focus limiter had a short range option



At $1500, it would certainly be in the Sigma 150-500mm class, probably with similar optical performance. 



acafinecon said:


> IF I were the designer I'd do a 200-600 F4-5.6 ( I hate the 6.3 and do not need 150mm b/c of my 70-200mm II L that beats anything in the world).
> 
> What you think?



Would you always want to carry your 1.5kg 70-200 f/2.8 as well as 2kg of super-tele zoom?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

acafinecon said:


> IF I were the designer I'd do a 200-600 F4-5.6 ( I hate the 6.3 and do not need 150mm b/c of my 70-200mm II L that beats anything in the world).
> 
> What you think?



600/5.6 means the same size front element as 300/2.8. Sigma's new 120-300/2.8 OS is $3,600 and weighs 7.5 lbs. Are you _sure_ that's what you'd want??


----------



## lescrane (Nov 7, 2013)

=&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false]http://www.tamron.eu/en/lenses/overview/single/product/sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-5.html?tx_keproducts_pi6[cam]=&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false

anyone else see the MTF charts here on Tamron's Europe site? Any thoughts??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

lescrane said:


> =&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false]http://www.tamron.eu/en/lenses/overview/single/product/sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-5.html?tx_keproducts_pi6[cam]=&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false
> 
> anyone else see the MTF charts here on Tamron's Europe site? Any thoughts??



Thanks for posting that. 

As for the MTFs of the new lens, I'm unimpressed in an absolute sense, but they compare favorably to the Canon 100-400L.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Very interesting development from Tamron ... if it is equal to or better than the Sigma 150-500 OS, I'll get this new Big Tammy ... I like how the 3rd party lens manufacturers are pushing the limits, its good for people like me who are not willing or cannot spend money on big prime lenses like 500mm, 600mm etc ... the rumored $1500 price tag sound pretty good, if that's the US price, I'm pretty sure I can get it for $200 less in Hong kong or Japan.


----------



## lescrane (Nov 7, 2013)

I've owned and rented several Canon 100-400 IS L's, and found it's a luck of the draw with how good a copy you have, which is why I don't own one now and am waiting for a replacement,.

I have the Tamron 70-300 VC which replaced my Canon 70-300 IS USM. While I can't swear to optical sharpness, the stabilization on the new Tamrons is more effective than the old Canons. Since I shoot handheld or w/a monopod on the bigger lenses, I find that having a good IS/VC is most important, eg, unsharp images are mostly due to movement. I'm hoping that the new Tamron is on a par w/the 100-400 and superior to the Sigma offerings, and it's a go.


----------



## Hannes (Nov 7, 2013)

interesting indeed, I rarely need a supertele and could live with poorer IQ as it is likely to be used mainly in a zoo. If it goes for about as much as a canon 100-400 and not too much worse IQ I would order one


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 7, 2013)

distant.star said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately for me, I'll probably get a chance to use and review it from Tamron before I have to make a decision.
> ...



I concur. I look forward to reading Dustin's review. I own the 200-500 Tamron.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 7, 2013)

At 500mm I wasn't really interested, but 600mm changes all that. 

Pricing, of course, will be critical. But, Tamron has been very aggressive on pricing in the past. As far as quality goes, I owned (technically still own, but it's now on permanent loan to my wife) the 70-300mm and it was very good for the money (maybe not 70-300 L sharp, but certainly 100-400mm L sharp). 

Other question is when? I get frustrated when companies release vapor lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Other question is when? I get frustrated when companies release vapor lenses.



Sure is a good thing Canon never does that... : :


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2013)

lescrane said:


> =&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false]http://www.tamron.eu/en/lenses/overview/single/product/sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-5.html?tx_keproducts_pi6[cam]=&tx_keproducts_pi6[vc]=false&tx_keproducts_pi6[sp]=false
> 
> anyone else see the MTF charts here on Tamron's Europe site? Any thoughts??



Thanks for that link. It looks like they have concentrated on the resolution at 600mm, rather than 150, which is what I want. The MTFs at 600mm look to be pretty respectable in the centre, and the extra length going from 400 to 600 over the 100-400mm should make it a much effectively sharper lens. So, let's wait and see.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Other question is when? I get frustrated when companies release vapor lenses.
> ...



No they *never* do. But then, when it's an $11,000 zoom, I really don't care.


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > There are several reports, including from Neuro, that the 100-400 is at least on a par with the 70-200 + 2xTC, though he is reviewing that.
> ...


Interested to know if you have done the comparison with the 400 f/5.6 neuro. I recently took the 400 f/5.6 and 70-200 f/2.8 II on safari and the 400 was noticeably sharper than my copy of the 70-200 with 2xIII, unless I had the latter at f/8 or smaller.


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2013)

I think its interesting that tamron decided to copy the new sigma look on this one, it looks a lot like the sigma 120-300


----------



## Aglet (Nov 8, 2013)

lescrane said:


> anyone else see the MTF charts here on Tamron's Europe site? Any thoughts??



that's a pretty big discrepancy in 30 lp/mm curves between sagittal and meridonal at the long end as you go away from center.
Doesn't that make for some annoying aberations and grungy transition bokeh?
Despite that, will wait for some tests to see if it outperforms my old 100-400. If so, then the last "L" in my quiver might hit the market.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 8, 2013)

I like third party producer for their different lenses.
And I hope, it will be a good one.
If so, and I am not in a hurry, I wait for comparision between this and the newer version of the 100-400L.
Ah, good times.....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> I like third party producer for their different lenses.
> And I hope, it will be a good one.
> If so, and I am not in a hurry, I wait for comparision between this and the newer version of the 100-400L.
> Ah, good times.....


+1


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> I like third party producer for their different lenses.
> And I hope, it will be a good one.
> If so, and I am not in a hurry, I wait for comparision between this and the newer version of the 100-400L.
> Ah, good times.....



+1 (hopefully before July 2014 though)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> alexanderferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > I like third party producer for their different lenses.
> ...


Special vacation in July 2014?


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > alexanderferdinand said:
> ...



No, in September, but July should give me time to either get the lens if it is "good enough", accomodate any shipping delays, or shop around for good quality 100-400L


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > TrabimanUK said:
> ...


Wish you all the best.


----------



## jimmy kamballur (Nov 8, 2013)

sample photos taken with Tamron 150-600mm
http://camerarumors.blogspot.in/2013/11/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-sample_8.html


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

jimmy kamballur said:


> sample photos taken with Tamron 150-600mm
> http://camerarumors.blogspot.in/2013/11/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-sample_8.html



Hard to tell much from photos that are about 500px on the long end, but the bokeh looks nice in the last shot. What I can't really tell is critical sharpness.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

josephandrews222 said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



No guarantees, but I was told today there is a possibility that I might get time with a pre-production model to review to coincide with the release. That tells me that the release is going to be sooner rather than later.


----------



## lescrane (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/Tamron-150-600-mm-mise-sur-orbite,8662.html

can anyone here read French? All I know is that "printemps" means
"Spring" which would be tres bon.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

lescrane said:


> http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/Tamron-150-600-mm-mise-sur-orbite,8662.html
> 
> can anyone here read French? All I know is that "printemps" means
> "Spring" which would be tres bon.



I was just talking to my source here in Canada and got the impression that the release is definitely still several months out, so spring wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## lescrane (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not an expert on MTF charts, the divergence in the 600mm curves doesn't look to good, but I don't have comparisons. Also, I'd be happy if the best performance of the lens is in the 350-450mm range which is what I was in the market for originally. I'd try to hold back on shooting at 600mm, just like avoiding shooting wide open. I found on my 100-400, pullling back to about 380 helped


----------



## lycan (Nov 8, 2013)

You don't have comparisons?

Here is one..... http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is_usm


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2013)

jimmy kamballur said:


> sample photos taken with Tamron 150-600mm
> http://camerarumors.blogspot.in/2013/11/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-sample_8.html


Having sample images on the web means it will be coming pretty soon I would think.


----------



## hutjeflut (Nov 8, 2013)

No matter how interesting this is everything proper over 100mm is way to expencive for the normal person with a normal income...
There is NO way EVER i can spend more then 450 bucks on a lens even tho i know oits sweet stuff its just way to expencive im not gonna pay 3 times my monthly income on a lens like this or the 70-200 IS II or 100-400


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

hutjeflut said:


> No matter how interesting this is everything proper over 100mm is way to expencive for the normal person with a normal income...
> There is NO way EVER i can spend more then 450 bucks on a lens even tho i know oits sweet stuff its just way to expencive im not gonna pay 3 times my monthly income on a lens like this or the 70-200 IS II or 100-400


OK ... and?


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2013)

extended bandwidth coatings, dang! who doesn't want that? i read through the press release and looked at the sample images, they are small size but still look pretty good. what i like is that it weighs half as much as my sigma 120-300. does the lens itself extend when zooming or is it internal?


----------



## Zwentibold (Nov 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> lescrane said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/Tamron-150-600-mm-mise-sur-orbite,8662.html
> ...



Yes, it's said that it wouldn't be released until next spring (which doesn't mean it'll be effectively released at this date)


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aglet said:


> lescrane said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else see the MTF charts here on Tamron's Europe site? Any thoughts??
> ...



Probably yes, and probably it means that unlike their 70-300 VC USD, this lens will perform better on crop than on FF. But as a whole image, it's probably going to perform better than a 100-400 when you crop down to match a 600mm FoV.

More and more I see myself with a crop DSLR and a mirrorless FF.


----------



## dufflover (Nov 10, 2013)

Already owning a 100-400, 70-200 II (extenders) and Sigma 120-300 (lol) I can't say I'll be getting this lens but will be very keen to see how it goes ... and then who knows 

To me, it kinda looks like a halfway mix between a Sigma 150-500 and 120-300. With an MTF chart like that there is a bit of doubt how decent it'll be outside of the centre. However, if I want to compare it to say the Sigma 120-300 with a 2x TC (thus my eye on this Tamron lens) it could turn out as a native 600 it performs better overall.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 12, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > My experience with "longer yet affordable lenses" is:
> ...



I re-did parts of my test on a pair of bodies.... one a 60D and the other a 5D2. This time I had AFMA'd the 100-400 and found that it was significantly sharper than the Sigma 120-400. I re-tried the lens on the 60D and realized that it's lack of sharpness on the crop body was due to focusing issues.

Moral of the story.... AFMA your lenses..... my test was faulty....


----------



## weixing (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi,
Found a review in Japan: 
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.trinitylumberton.org%2Fcategory29%2F

The reviewer do a compare using a 7D and 6D with the following lens:
1) Tamron SP 150-600 mm Di VC USD F5-6.3
2) EF300mm F2.8L IS + Extenderx2.0 Ⅲ
3) EF500mm F4L IS Ⅱ + Extenderx1.4 Ⅲ
4) EF800mm F5.6L IS

Look very good to me...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 29, 2013)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Found a review in Japan:
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.trinitylumberton.org%2Fcategory29%2F
> 
> ...



Looks very good indeed!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I re-did parts of my test on a pair of bodies.... one a 60D and the other a 5D2. This time I had AFMA'd the 100-400 and found that it was significantly sharper than the Sigma 120-400. I re-tried the lens on the 60D and realized that it's lack of sharpness on the crop body was due to focusing issues.
> 
> Moral of the story.... AFMA your lenses..... my test was faulty....



Sorry, but any lens test/comparison which relies on autofocus is flawed (unless it's the AF performance specifically being tested).


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I re-did parts of my test on a pair of bodies.... one a 60D and the other a 5D2. This time I had AFMA'd the 100-400 and found that it was significantly sharper than the Sigma 120-400. I re-tried the lens on the 60D and realized that it's lack of sharpness on the crop body was due to focusing issues.
> ...


I was looking at a single copy of various lenses and wanted to know how that specific lens worked on a specific body under normal use (AF on)... I agree that on a proper test of sharpness, manual focus magnified in live-view is the way to go.

Setting AFMA for the lenses tested changed the results, therefore the original test was faulty.

If anything, the re-test showed the value of AFMA.... you could almost consider it a two-part test of the value of AFMA....


----------



## Aglet (Jan 1, 2014)

I've often been impressed by how sharp my 100-400L is, whether on a 60D or the 7D I no longer have.
my 7D+100-400 would AF with extreme accuracy w-o having had to AFMA it.

I'm eager to see how the new Tammy compares in optical performance and AF as it'll be running on my Nikon bodies.


----------

